# JD F935 Mulch Kit Install Guide



## Hulk Hogan (May 10, 2010)

I picked up a used Tricycler mulch kit for my F935 72 in mower. However, the previous owner no longer had the installation guide. I have and idea where everything goes ... but would like to make sure with the install guide before I start drilling holes in my deck. Does anyone have the install guide they could coach me with or possibly scan and email? Thanks.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Your local JD dealer may be able to copy off the pages needed for you, if you don't have any luck.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (May 10, 2010)

I gave that a shot ... but they don't have any in stock. Thanks.


----------

